# Ikea T5 lamps



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I was just in Ikea and I picked up their flouresent lamp called "non" for 12.99. Uses 8 watt T5 Bulbs... 

Question I have, do they make T5 bulbs of things like aqua-glo and whatnot? if so what is your recommendation? 

I gots my first T5 NA NA NA NA NAH!!!


----------



## daking (Mar 6, 2008)

do you mean does Ikea make them? I have T5's, I have a power gro, and a life gro i believe. Apparently PJ's at Yorkdale is closing too, so their lights are 50% off. I dont know if you can get them at Ikea (doubt it) what lumens are your new lights?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

No, not that does Ikea make em. I just bougth a lamp and was looking for other bulbs. 

I could not get to yorkdale as it is way out of my route... but if I did, I'd prefer my lights 50% on ;p

As for lumens, I could not tell you.


----------

